# Very emotional use of a Queen of the Night aria in a tragic movie



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil and Vile the wonderful biography of Ted Bundy uses a modified version of the famous mozart aria to underscore the scene where Ted admitted he was the murderer to his girlfriend:*


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you seen it? It's a great premise for a movie. We often see movies about murderers or finding them, but rarely about the effect it must have on those that love(d) them.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I've seen it about 5 times. What is so intriguing is how he could have such a long relatively normal relationship with a woman and then have this whole other side too him. So captivatingly charming and then have a monster within. That Disney actor has really grown as an actor, I must say!!!! I knew a lady who's friend she was with talked with Bundy in the park on the day he murdered two women in a park near Seattle! He had the cast on and everything. It you like this try Mindhunters on Netflix. Write to me if you want to know more. Back to the Mozart, we forget amidst the stunning coloratura that Mozart meant this to be scary music which fits in with the horror of this scene.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I've seen it about 5 times. What is so intriguing is how he could have such a long relatively normal relationship with a woman and then have this whole other side too him. So captivatingly charming and then have a monster within. That Disney actor has really grown as an actor, I must say!!!! I knew a lady who's friend she was with talked with Bundy in the park on the day he murdered two women in a park near Seattle! He had the cast on and everything. It you like this try Mindhunters on Netflix. Write to me if you want to know more. Back to the Mozart, we forget amidst the stunning coloratura that Mozart meant this to be scary music which fits in with the horror of this scene.


Is that Mindhunter, with Jonathan Groff? I think we saw both seasons and really liked it. Do you know if there's going to be a third?

I know what you mean by the Queen of the Night. Very few singers manage to make her music sound threatening. Edda Moser is my favourite as she's one of the few who can.


----------

